# Lyrics for true friends



## lynx (11 Jul 2007)

hope someone may be able to help me out. Looking for the lyrics to the song 'true friends' by jerry fish and the mudbug club. vodafone used it on one of theirt campagins
any ideas would help or links searched web to no avail.

hope im on right forum


----------



## Sn@kebite (11 Jul 2007)

http://www.mp3lyrics.org/s/shannon-curfman/true/   was it a remake of her song?


----------



## damson (11 Jul 2007)

That's a different song.

This is the Mudbug Club one:

TRUE FRIENDS

Day will break, 
Stars will fall,
And there's always something you forget to say.
Don’t dismay,
True friends never part.
Time will pass, 
Paths will stray
And there’ll always be someone who'll break your heart.
There's no point being cruel, 
True friends never part.

We’ll meet again,
Trust me my friend,
There’s no harm in goodbye.
Give me your glass, 
Follow your heart,
Wipe that tear from your eye.
Time makes amends, 
Don’t be afraid,
You’ll not let love pass you by.
Remember this:
True friends never part.

Day will break, 
Stars will fall,
And there's always something you forget to say.
Don’t dismay, 
True friends never part.

We’ll meet again, 
Trust me my friend,
There’s no harm in goodbye.
Give me your glass, 
Follow your heart,
Wipe that tear from your eye.
Time makes amends, 
Don’t be afraid,
You’ll not let love pass you by.
Remember this: 
True friends never part.


----------



## damson (11 Jul 2007)

You can play it on their myspace site.


----------



## Caveat (11 Jul 2007)

BTW

For lyrics generally, especially more obscure stuff:

www.getlyrics.com 

and if you are interested, for lyrics + chords/guitar tabs:

www.azchords.com


----------

